# JOURNAL & HOW TO: My Emersed Tub (WEEK 90: UPDATE) 90 WEEKS!!!



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

DAY 2:
Finished drilling both small tubs


Add potting soil 1-3" high into the small tubs, Then put both tubs into the large tub


Add water into the large tub, 0.5-1.5" worth


Add plants




Close the lid and let magic happen!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice!

Are you goign have this under light or outdoors?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

h4n said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are you goign have this under light or outdoors?


Outdoors, My patio is the first place i'm going to try. It might get to much light or get to hot there so I'll have to watch it.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

cool! Ya I was going try this soon also. Outside patio but in a place that get some light and not direct to haha


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

h4n said:


> cool! Ya I was going try this soon also. Outside patio but in a place that get some light and not direct to haha


I might end up putting it under my patio chair where it gets direct sunlight, shade, and indirect sunlight.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: JOURNAL & HOW TO: My Emersed Tub*

Not a bad idea!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

lol, i totally just brought a tub to move my emerse set up outside!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure what I'm going to do when it starts to get cold. I guess sell of the stock and restart in the spring?

What do all of you emersed tubers do in the winter?

The Official: Emersed Tub Club


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Where are you located? I can keep several species outdoors overwinter here in TX. It really seems to depend on severity of temperature, actual temp around the plants, and of course, the species. Nonetheless, L. brasiliensis managed to survive a winter her in TX. L. aromatica did not. 

What species are you keeping in your set up?

~ Adam


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in SC and it gets 30* here most winters. I'm keeping ludwigia, swords, Dwarf Sag, hydrocloryte, etc.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

I kept my emersed set up inside during the winter. I just kept them under a cfl desklight for 8 hours a day


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

The woman of the house doesn't want a big box in the house lol


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

*JOURNAL & HOW TO: My Emersed Tub*

Some of them flowers, just tell her you are planting flowers to give her


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

aluka said:


> Some of them flowers, just tell her you are planting flowers to give her


hahaha, very small flowers.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

aluka said:


> Some of them flowers, just tell her you are planting flowers to give her


I think that I am going to have to use this reasoning with my mom


----------



## Platy_lover21 (Feb 11, 2012)

Your cat looks EXACTLY like my old siamese mix.  I never heard of an emersed tub, but it looks interesting and easy to do.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> hahaha, very small flowers.


Flowers are flowers :icon_wink

Very interesting here


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

It's been a week since I set the tub up and surprisingly we have new growth!

Melon Sword (New Leaf In The Middle)


Ludigia Sp. (New Growth)




Hydrocotyle Sp. (New Growth)



Crypt Wenditii (New Leaf)


Frogbit


If anyone can ID the ludwigia and Hydrocotyle I'd appreciate it very much!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice start! I've got an emersed set up in a 20L, they're super simple to do. I'm loving how easily most things grow. Where in SC are you? Maybe we could swap some plants once things really start taking off for you.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in the Myrtle Beach area, are you on the SCAA?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I'm in the Myrtle Beach area, are you on the SCAA?


I look at the forums from time to time but that's about it.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

WEEK 2, It going good!

Box 1









Box 2


Cabomba, Doing good we have new growth.


Melon Sword, New leaf died but that was expected. 


Bunch of random stems, They all died, Not sure why.


Ludwigia Sp. Great Lots of new off shoots! 



Frogbit (EXPLOSION!!!)


Crypt Sp. (New Leaf) 


Hydrocotyle Sp. (Doing GREAT!)


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

the "dead" stems should come back, my myrio and rotala did that before they took to the emersed conditions in my tubs.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

bud29 said:


> the "dead" stems should come back, my myrio and rotala did that before they took to the emersed conditions in my tubs.


I dont think so with that condition, all withered.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

WEEK 3! The good and the bad! The blxya and sword I put in there died, I think because I buried the crown to deep. 

The good news:
Box 1

Box 2

Ludwigia Sp.

Hydrocotyle Sp. 

Crypt

Ambulia, I think. IDK though.

Bacopa

IDK It looks like grass and grows from runners.

Hygro Compacta

Hygro Salicifolia

FULL SHOT:


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Do u think the blyxa will grow emersed? What about amazon swords?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

All swords can be grown emersed, just don't bury the crown like I did. "FAIL"

As far as blxya, I bet it can but again I buried the crown to far so IDK yet. Blxya is my next plant I'm going to try again.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have to swords with 3 baby swords each coming off them. The roots are starting to show so I'm getting ready to clip them and I have one blxya ready for a trim so maybe I'll try that one to. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> All swords can be grown emersed, just don't bury the crown like I did. "FAIL"
> 
> As far as blxya, I bet it can but again I buried the crown to far so IDK yet. Blxya is my next plant I'm going to try again.


Blyxa is a true aquatic. My swords, both of which had been submersed at least the last year, were extremely slow to transition. I'm just starting to get new growth.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Blyxa can't be grown emersed.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=123


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

We haven't had much growth since it's been raining the past 2 weeks! But, it's update time!

Tub 1:


Tub 2:


Hygro Salicifolia:


Hygro Compacta:


Ambulia:


Bacopa:


Ludwigia Sp.:


Hydrocotyle Sp.:


Crypt Sp.:


Crypt Sp.:


If anyone knows the species of the Sp. plants please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Dang, blyxa can't be grown emersed? That's why it died in my DSM ._.

Anyway, do you get flies or any sort of bug when you use Miracle Gro? I once set up a DSM using that brand, and the tub had dozens of flies in it.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Overgrowth said:


> Dang, blyxa can't be grown emersed? That's why it died in my DSM ._.
> 
> Anyway, do you get flies or any sort of bug when you use Miracle Gro? I once set up a DSM using that brand, and the tub had dozens of flies in it.


Never had any sort of bug/insect/animal in my setup, And my back porch is a zoo of life 24/7.


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

@Overgrowth - I know what you're talking about. They're little fungus gnats. The Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix is known to do that. Something about that mix.. 

I think if you let it dry out completely, you'll have less of a chance to get those gnats.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I put the tub in another place where it got some more sun, and that was a FAIL. It killed the crypts, and set back on some other stuff. Everything left is what is in the updated pics below!

Ambulia:


Hygro Compacta:



Hygro Salicifolia:


Bacopa:


Narrow Leaf Ludwigia:


Hydrocotyle Sp.:


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Any more updates on how your tub is doing?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't thinking had anyone following. I'll update on Sunday!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Me to


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure on what week it is, haha. But right before winter started I sold all of my stock and amazingly, even after the freeze's we've had, there's still some life in the tub! I'll be moving it indoors in the next week or so and I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice! But that hydrocotyle is not hydrocotyle, it's cardamine lyrata


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ever get that 65g set up and growing emersed plants?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> Ever get that 65g set up and growing emersed plants?


Sadly no, The woman of the house decided she did not want that in her living room. :icon_cry: lol. The tub outside has been doing good and I'll update with pics ASAP


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

I just looking at the past pics you had and it seemed odd the stems expired on you. Was the tubs fully closed?
Also for anyone doing emersed with soil I would personally recommend one thing, Cap your soil. Use a layer of peat or play sand on top and it seems to work very well. I find it gets very messing and gross looking with soil alone, but peat and/or sand keeps it clean looking and well drained.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Any updates?!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

So roughly a year later... 
The tank did amazing the first year and then once the weather started dropping below 30* F I practically sold all of my stock off. I let what was left sit outside over the winter and what not and checked on it every few month to add some more water. Roughly a month ago I cleaned up the dirt, collected what was left and threw something together in my 20g Long. What I have left however is some Hairgrass (IDK which specific type) and some more Hydrocotyle Sp.?

Here are some pictures taken today!




Bump: I'll get some better photos tomorrow when the humidity is not as high and I can get better photos.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Nice, starting again inside? I wish I could do mor outside here in Florida but our summer temps are insane although I guess I could try some local species and see how they do


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

drewsuf82 said:


> Nice, starting again inside? I wish I could do mor outside here in Florida but our summer temps are insane although I guess I could try some local species and see how they do


Right now I just have the two shoebox size tubs covered with saran wrap and sealed with a wide rubber band around the plastic tub. Each tub has it's own plant species currently. The one with the Hydrocotyle has some Sagittaria in there too that seems to be growing slowly... The plan is to get some square plastic flower pots and do something more organized and then seal off the top of the tank with a sheet of plexi glass.

I will still have my outdoor tub running but probably with cheaper plants and "hardy" plants...


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

It's happening, Now the emersed side is taking over! 
Started to throw together the 20g Long. Once I get this up and running I'll start to do weekly updates on the tub again!!

Check it out! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7598242#post7598242


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

UPDATE!!!!!! Week 92!!!!!!

Got the smaller tubs back outside in the larger one and cleaned it all up.

As of now we have:
Rotala
Chain-Sword
Ludwigia Repen
Hydrocotyle
Hairgrass

I'm gonna let those go wild and see what happens.

PIC!


----------

